# Sold my Official Indy 500 Pace Car today



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well actually I sold my 1994 mustang official Indy pace car
(replica) go kart. It was very cool but I have no use for it. It
was just taking up room in the garage. They loaded it up in their pickup and it is gone. I took some pics of it this morning Its 24 years old. Fiberglass body.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

So sorry Mopac! Sad day. It must be hard to get rid of your toys!hwell:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, it was a little hard to get rid of it. It was cool but I can't fit in it. I can get
in it but no room for legs to work the gas and the brakes. 2 very nice brothers aged
8 and 6 are getting it. They are so excited. It hasn't been run for 10 years so dad has to go through it first. Dad is a mechanic so he will have no problem getting it running. It
has a 5 HP Briggs and Stratton.

Yep, its time to get rid of some of my toys. Past month I have sold over 2,000.00 worth of my diecast autos.
To one guy LOL. I have a storage unit full of toys. I like toys but do not want to leave that burden on my sons.

Keeping the trains LOL.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool looking car mopac. It's sometimes hard to let go of things but now you can replace it with newer and different toys.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A little update on the kart sale. I sold it for 250.00. A good price. A pace car from 2
years later than mine with a viper body, same brand kart, sold on ebay for 950.00
recently. New owner was getting it ready for his kids and found the block of the motor
had rusted through. Never heard of a motor block rusting through, but there was a puddle of oil under it when I got it out of the garage. The motor had not been run in 10 years. A new motor runs around a 100.00. He did not ask for some help but I gave him 50.00 back to help buy a new motor. He was very happy, he figured he was out a motor. I did not sell it to him as having a new motor but I did figure it as a working
motor. The guy works for my son so I wanted him happy. Best part is I got some of my garage back. I have 3 car garage and can't get a car in any of them. Lots of yard equipment. 2 big garden tractors. So only got 200.00 for the car but I paid nothing for it. I was sales manager at a ford dealership and I got it through ford. Dealership paid
around 900.00 for it. A perk for me.


----------

